# my new neck tags : )



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys, jus wanted to share my new neck tags with ya'll im very happy to have them, jus another small step in building my company and my brands they are my first and they are really simpel, but they will do for now as my company grows so will my customizing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice! Are they transfers? I don't see sizing or garment content info, will these supplement the existing label?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

the label looks beautiful. 
are they printed label? brand label of your clothing line i tend to think, main label, are you going to make another size label, and care label? 

Bill


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

splathead said:


> Nice! Are they transfers? I don't see sizing or garment content info, will these supplement the existing label?


 Thanks, im not sure if they are transfers ? i was in a hurry to get them and didn't ask. the 
size is 2 1/4" & 1 1/2" and they are satin, they wont replace the care tags, only the name of the shirt tag like hanes or <american apparel > Ext...what ever shirt im useing at the time. i like the for now as my company grows i will up grade. my hang tags are next. Thanks for checking them out


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

the shirt tag like hanes or <american apparel > Ext...what ever shirt im useing Thanksat the


tone1tees said:


> , im not sure if they are transfers ? i was in a hurry to get them and didn't ask. the
> size is 2 1/4" & 1 1/2" and they are satin, they wont replace the care tags, only the name of time. i like them for now as my company grows i will up grade. my hang tags are next.keep an eye out for them i will post. Thanks for checking them out


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool. Where did you get them done?


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you,Bill they are printed and it is my clothing line company logo. scene i produce four diffrent brands it's cheaper for me to jus put the company Logo on the tags for now,care labels maybe later it is easyer to leave the original care tags on for now jus trying to cut cost were i can. <LOL> I will keep you guys posted on my progress with my posting, my hang tags will be next im trying to come up with something creative i wont tem to stand out im also working on my customize packaging im kicking around some concept, Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Adam, i ordered them from a company call laven industries. they are in canada,


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Love the tags. Good stuff!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks rome, i will post my hang tags soon as i get them.


----------

